# More Heartbreak!



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

As some of you may know, I took Louis for his check-up today. When I arrived, at Reception in front of me was a man with a pretty little cat in a carrier. He was asking for the cat to be pts because it belonged to his father who was in hospital! I couldn't believe my ears, and the words 'involuntarily' slipped out, "please don't, I'll take her'. 

He said she is about 8 years old and blind, although I haven't had chance to test this yet. I didn't even get her name (how could I have forgotten that?). He was more interested in having the pet carrier back, but as I explained, I couldn't exactly shove her in with Louis. He referred to her as 'it' during the whole conversation. I just had bloody tears in my eyes when I looked at this poor little might, who nobody wanted! 

At the moment, she is comfortable in one of the guest rooms. I really need to find a quiet home for her if she is blind. I have ten animals already! Although my house is quiet, its very busy with the cats and dogs, and I just cant see how this would be the right and fair home for her. 

Does anyone know of a quiet home, maybe just one other calm cat? At this moment in time, I just feel total and utter despair!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you for taking her.
Vets should pts that disgusting man, for being a disgrace to humanity.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh dear. The poor girl.
Have you contacted your local rescues to let them know? They could start advertising her quickly. 
Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Bec35 (Jun 10, 2015)

That's awful, what an evil man - thank goodness you were there to save her. Hopefully a cat rescue place in the area will be able to help you x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im in West Yorkshire HB, and willing to travel for the right loving home


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry I cant help but I just had to say,thank you so much for being such a wonderful,caring person.
Poor cat she deserves so much better from her owners family  
I hope you can find her a lovely home where she will be loved and cared for ............again thank you for speaking before you engaged your brain,although I'm sure you would still have done exactly as you did xx

Hope Louis is still doing well .


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Ang, bless you and thank you for being the kind caring person you are and taking this little girl xx

I do hope you can find her the loving forever home she deserves.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.catchat.org/adoption/yorksw.html

You could try contacting these and see if they would put her on their Facebook page? Or even contact a local newspaper and asking if they would run a small article on her?

I will ask around down here of course.

Can you post a picture of her?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Thank you for rescuing her. I can't believe the guy wanted to get rid of her. What a heartless person he is.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Where abouts in West Yorkshire @Ang2? I live just outside Leeds. I'm sure we could work together to get this poor baby a home.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks HB! I will get some photos tomorrow. I don't 'do' Facebook, but am hoping my many friends on here will help me out with this  She is very sweet and loving, and needs to be on a loving lap. ATM I've got Louis glued to me! I feel so desperately sorry for her.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Daisymama, Im just down the road in Wakefield  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Bless your heart and thank you for your kindness. I feel so sad for the cat but also for the poor man who is in hospital, perhaps totally unaware of what his heartless son was up to!! 

I hope you find a loving home for the poor wee soul very soon. X


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you for saving this poor girl without hesitation. Its people such as you who make the world a better place.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Happy to help in any way I can. I am a facebook user so I can appeal to people that way. I'm also friendly with a few small, independent local rescues who take in desperate cases and don't pts so if push comes to shove, they may take her there.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Poor poor girl, hope you find a suitable loving home for her very soon @Ang2. Good job you were there! Horrible man!! X


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

daisysmama said:


> Happy to help in any way I can. I am a facebook user so I can appeal to people that way. I'm also friendly with a few small, independent local rescues who take in desperate cases and don't pts so if push comes to shove, they may take her there.


Please can you put the 'feelers' out? I will get photos asap. The guy said she is sweet and quiet and obviously an indoor cat, although she likes to sit on the doorstep, bless her.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Ang I am so sorry you were obviously meant to be this little girl's guardian angel! I can truly understand you not being able to let her be Pts but it's the last thing you need at this time. I hope a good home can be found! If you are on FB is that worth a try? Would really love to know how Louis's check up went when you have a minute. Huge hugs! xxx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MinkyMadam said:


> Bless your heart and thank you for your kindness. I feel so sad for the cat* but also for the poor man who is in hospital, perhaps totally unaware of what his heartless son was up to!! *
> 
> I hope you find a loving home for the poor wee soul very soon. X


Just what I was thinking!

Fortunately for all of our animals, my children would be more likely to get me PTS than they would our dogs and cats.

But the callous selfishness of some people just takes your breath away.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

From the conversation, I think his father had been in hospital for several months and he had just been visiting to feed the cat. I think this poor little girl has been living on her own for months.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I have added a post to the "Cats in Care" Facebook page. If nobody on there can help I'm sure there will be some suggestions on people who can! Please try not to dwell on the heartbreaking side to this situation....you saved this girls life today  Be happy and pour yourself a big celebratory glass of anything xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lazydays said:


> I have added a post to the "Cats in Care" Facebook page. If nobody on there can help I'm sure there will be some suggestions on people who can! Please try not to dwell on the heartbreaking side to this situation....you saved this girls life today  Be happy and pour yourself a big celebratory glass of anything xx


Bless you! And thanks so much for that! x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done Ang, what luck that you were there at that particular moment, it must have been meant to be, though you've got enough to worry about re. Louis - how did he get on by the way? I do hope you can find someone who will take the poor cat, there must be someone else out there as big hearted as you xx.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Charity said:


> Well done Ang, what luck that you were there at that particular moment, it must have been meant to be, though you've got enough to worry about re. Louis - how did he get on by the way? I do hope you can find someone who will take the poor cat, there must be someone else out there as big hearted as you xx.


Hi Charity, Ive updated the other thread


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Hi Charity, Ive updated the other thread


Yes, sorry, just read it.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

What an utter disgrace to to humanity, makes me sick to my stomach.

You are a wonderful person and thank you so much for taking her in and stopping it from happening.

I'm really sorry I can't help, but I do hope you find her a loving home


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Poor puss!! And what a horrid man! Its for people like this, that I pray karma actually works! Whats he even need the cat basket back for if he's got no cat?! I hope he's got no other pets. Grr.

So glad you took her in! I'm in the northwest, and can only think of Leigh Dog and Cat home which isnt very close, but its the furthest from me and nearest to you, http://www.leighdogsandcatshome.co.uk/

Im happy to put some feelers out on facebook too, have friends not far from leeds who would share.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

everyone is quick to call the gentleman concerned evil, wicked etc
without knowing any of the circs, other than what has been posted

for all any of us know the father may be in on his own last journey and the son live far away, with no one to look after the cat
the son may have contacted all the rescues he could, and been denied a place at each and everyone
because they are full, the cat is elderly, the cat is blind or has any of many other conditions
and this was the final decision, calling the cat 'it' just stops him becoming attached in what may be an awful time for him
he may not be able to take it himself because of tenancy rules, allergies, having a non cat friendly dog [or cat] of his own, living on a busy rd or many other reasons

Yes well done @Ang2 for taking the little one on

but lets not vilify someone when we havent walked an inch in his shoes, let alone a mile


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope the man has the decency to tell his father he found a lovely lady to look after his cat
Well done rescuing her from being pts & taking her in especially at such a traumatic time - you are an angel!:Happy
Don't send her to Leigh as have heard they have a pts policy 
Look forward to seeing pics & hope she finds a lovely forever home soon x


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I have posted on facebook and encouraged people to share. Hopefully we will get some responses soon


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> From the conversation, I think his father had been in hospital for several months and he had just been visiting to feed the cat. I think this poor little girl has been living on her own for months.


That is heartbreaking.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

daisysmama said:


> I have posted on facebook and encouraged people to share. Hopefully we will get some responses soon


I've shared  xx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Good for you for taking her...what has happened to make an 8 year old cat blind...was she blind from birth or is it down to an illness?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lisa0307 said:


> Good for you for taking her...what has happened to make an 8 year old cat blind...was she blind from birth or is it down to an illness?


I have no idea! It was all very rushed as I had Louis stressed in his carrier, and I wanted to get him seen to and home,


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ang2 said:


> I have no idea! It was all very rushed as I had Louis stressed in his carrier, and I wanted to get him seen to and home,


Bless you for taking this lovely girl in when you already have so much going on with Louis! I don't have Facebook and live quite far from you, but if you want me to share anything on my mums Facebook or any other social media I'll be more than happy, sorry I can't help very much :-( xx


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

wEll done for taking the cat. I do hope that she finds a for ever loving home.xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Ang2 you know everyone that can help will help! please don't panic or stress yourself any more I feel sure that a loving home will be found for this poor little girl through the power of the internet. If you need anything sent please let me know I'm happy to help. XXX


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Bless you and that poor kitty!! How is she doing now? I hope she is recovering from her ordeal and realising she is now in a place of safety


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Bless you and that poor kitty!! How is she doing now? I hope she is recovering from her ordeal and realising she is now in a place of safety


Hi TM. She may be in a place of safety, but she doesn't know it! She is very timid and frightened. I cant bring her into the fold as the last thing I want is the dogs noseying at her and the cats hissing and spitting at the new arrival. If she is blind, it just wouldn't be humane to put her through that, when she has obviously been an 'only' cat. Its just breaking my heart! I keep popping in and she purrs very quietly when I stroke her. She needs her very own loyal slave and comfy lap x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Hi TM. She may be in a place of safety, but she doesn't know it! She is very timid and frightened. I cant bring her into the fold as the last thing I want is the dogs noseying at her and the cats hissing and spitting at the new arrival. If she is blind, it just wouldn't be humane to put her through that, when she has obviously been an 'only' cat. Its just breaking my heart! I keep popping in and she purrs very quietly when I stroke her. She needs her very own loyal slave and comfy lap x


Poor little sossidge. I went to bed over an hour ago but couldn't sleep. I kept thinking how lonely and frightened she must have been - had daddy had disappeared and she couldn't even see who was leaving her food and changing her litter. How vulnerable she was.

My heart aches for her.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Well done for saving her, it must have been fate that you were there at that time.
Hope that she finds a loving home soon., and that Louis is doing well.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm sure she knows she's with someone who cares & loves animals just from your voice & stroking 
& is no doubt much better off & happier with you than alone in her old house without her dad wondering
what has happened to him. I'm sure you'll find just the right sort of person for her x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for rescuing this poor little girl. Especially as you have so much worry with Louis. I hope you find her a quiet loving home soon bless you.

Viv xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

What a lovely thing to do Ang, to save this poor little girl when you have so much else going on!

I really hope you find her a lovely home very soon x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Ang, I hope the little girl had a good night, How is she today? Glad to hear Louis is feeling better, are you managing the AB's OK? he must have them to get rid of the infection. Regarding a long acting injection I have been told by 2 vets that it is not as effective as giving them AB's everyday. How about liquid form so you could edge a syrings in the side of his mouth? XXX


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

This poor girl, she must be so confused with her slave suddenly being away and someone dragging her off in a carrier.
Well done for saving her life.
I am sure she will feel the love and care you are showering her with, and she will pull through.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I hope she finds a loving home breaks my heart.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So glad you saved her Ang, if you hadn't been there do you think the vet would have pts? I'm not sure what the protocol is on that. I'm sure with the power of PF she will find a new home xxx


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

I just read these and am so relieved you were there at the right time! So generous and kind hearted of you Ang - even when you're going through so much with Louis. I hope she finds a good home soon!


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Do you have a photo of her yet @Ang2 unfortunately posts without pictures are easily missed on Facebook so I think it may help x


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Well done Ang  Good luck finding her a home.
I hope the hospitalised father agrees with what his son has done!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> everyone is quick to call the gentleman concerned evil, wicked etc
> without knowing any of the circs, other than what has been posted
> 
> for all any of us know the father may be in on his own last journey and the son live far away, with no one to look after the cat
> ...


Also going by what has been written, the fact this bloke kept referring to the cat as 'IT' and was more concerned about getting back his carrier than the actual welfare of the cat speaks volumes to me.

He is a heartless bottom-wiper!!!

Ang2 - bless your kind heart for taking this little lady on and for your efforts to find her a safe & happy home. May you have rewards of many blessings fall upon you. xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Bless you Ang for saving this little one's life. I hope you find the right home for her really soon.
Sending positive vibes for lovely Louis x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Soozi said:


> Hi Ang, I hope the little girl had a good night, How is she today? Glad to hear Louis is feeling better, are you managing the AB's OK? he must have them to get rid of the infection. Regarding a long acting injection I have been told by 2 vets that it is not as effective as giving them AB's everyday. How about liquid form so you could edge a syrings in the side of his mouth? XXX


Louis is doing better every day! The AB's don't start until tomorrow. Im going to try all methods to get them down him 

The little girl is doing ok. She is in one of the guest rooms. She is eating and using the litter tray, bless her. Im trying to give her as much time as I can, but its difficult with Louis being so poorly and sorry for himself. I pray she finds a home of her very own soon.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> So glad you saved her Ang, if you hadn't been there do you think the vet would have pts? I'm not sure what the protocol is on that. I'm sure with the power of PF she will find a new home xxx


The cat wasn't his, so the Receptionist was not willing to give an appointment to have it pts


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm sure she will find a loving home sweetie. But without your intervention she wouldn't be with us today you literally saved her life. xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I didn't get home until 9pm this evening, then out with the dogs for an hour. Ive just finished feeding the gang and Im shattered. Will get photos uploaded tomorrow 

She is a very dark tabby, very similar to a marble Bengal! Big saucers eyes, and very pretty. She is also very sweet and loving, bless her.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing her pics, she sounds adorable  Not surprised you're tired you've had quite a week! xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Here she is....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just look at her -she's a pretty girl. Thanks for the pic I can share this around now.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

How could anyone snuff out her life!!!!!! She is so sweet and adorable. She deserves to live her life to the very end, being loved and wanted.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh my gosh, just look at her! Isn't she beautiful! I'm so glad you saved her Ang! Hope she's doing ok xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Ang, what a little angel!!! You could just smooch that little face till the end of forever!!! I just know you will find her a wonderful new home where she will be adored and spoiled for the rest of her life. xx


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

She's lovely.Have you determined if she is indeed blind?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

hiwatt said:


> She's lovely.Have you determined if she is indeed blind?


Yes, she appears to be blind, although to what extent, Im not sure.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

beautiful girl!!!!!


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

She is Purrrfect


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I know it is early days yet....but it would be very interesting to get her eyesight checked by a vet....and also her Blood pressure. High BP can cause detached retinas, and in some cases sight can be restored once BP is back under control.
Even if she stays blind though, i do agree that she is a lovely little thing and have every hope that she will soon find a suitable long term home, thanks to your kind intervention


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Such a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

The photo seems to be doing the trick and attracting more attention there are quite a few comments and shares this time....fingers crossed


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lazydays said:


> The photo seems to be doing the trick and attracting more attention there are quite a few comments and shares this time....fingers crossed


Oh, I do hope so. She so deserves a loving home.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

She's a beautiful girl 

I've shared her details on FB from Lazydays post and others are sharing too 

Keeping everything crossed she finds the perfect forever home she deserves really soon xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Bless her wee heart, she's gorgeous and looks just like my Mindy!! Keeping everything crossed that she finds a very loving home where she can spend the rest of her life being loved and pampered. X


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I've reposted my original post about her and added her photo. I've had tons of shares so hoping somebody takes an interest in her


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Opinions people. One lady commented saying fingers crossed here as someone asked her to keep an eye out for an indoor cat for an older lady. Do you think it would be rude to ask how old the older person is and if she's in good health? This girl would probably be a perfect companion for a more mature person from what I can gather, but wouldn't we all hate to see her in the same situation again? 
I think if anyone seems seriously interested I shall pass their details on to @Ang2 and leave the questioning to her because I don't trust myself to be tactful and sensitive :Banghead


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

She's so beautiful, I wish I could have her but I'm just in a position to do so. I hope she finds a loving home soon. Massive thanks Ang for rescuing this lovely little lady, I can't believe that anyone could do that


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh Ang you have really been through it while I've been awol!

What a beautiful girl, I hope she finds the perfect home very soon. Thank you for rescuing her xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

lazydays said:


> Opinions people. One lady commented saying fingers crossed here as someone asked her to keep an eye out for an indoor cat for an older lady. Do you think it would be rude to ask how old the older person is and if she's in good health? This girl would probably be a perfect companion for a more mature person from what I can gather, but wouldn't we all hate to see her in the same situation again?
> I think if anyone seems seriously interested I shall pass their details on to @Ang2 and leave the questioning to her because I don't trust myself to be tactful and sensitive :Banghead


Yes, by all means, do so.
Explain to the person who is helping this lady find a feline companion what happened to this precious darling, and how terribly upsetting being taken away from her home and her owner, and even being away from her owner in her own home, must have been for a special needs cat. So you need to make sure there will no more distressing upheavals once she gets to her forever home.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

As to assessing the extent of her vision, I just saw a Jackson Galaxy episode the other day about a blind and deaf cat that would lash out at anyone who came near. Jackson made contact with a caterpillar toy on a rod, which he lowered in front of her face while tapping on the floor to attract her attention with the vibrations, and noticed that she DID see the toy moving. He got her playing with the toy and climbing onto his lap in pursuit. So this cat, that was assumed to be completely blind, still had some measure of vision.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

By the way, I am sure she will take to a new name, especially if it is spoken with love. My Mowgli responds to his name, but he prefers to be called Mooie Mowgli (beautiful Mowgli), Mr Tux or Tuxie, as these are the pet names I use in my 'adoration' voice. His real name will be spoken in adoration, but also to warn or correct him, but whenever I call him Tuxie, he will come running for cuddles.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful cat, how anyone can be so callous to just want to simply snuff out her life is beyond me...will never understand humans.

Just wondered, did they give you her name or have you given her a new name?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ive managed to get her name and a few details that she went blind a few months ago!! Her name ix Trixie


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Ive managed to get her name and a few details that she went blind a few months ago!! Her name ix Trixie


well if it is fairly recently I still think it is worth getting the blood pressure checked and maybe, maybe the sight can be restored.
( sorry, hope that doesn't sound naggy as I know you have your own cats and expenses to consider)


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Im not sure if anyone has suggested this but you could try the adoption page on Pets4homes - I had a lovely year old part bred maine coon dumped in a cage at the stables behind me, unneutered and very angry. Once I had him vaccinated and neutered I started looking for a new home for him. He hissed and spat and swiped and I made sure his advert made him sound even worse than he was, and I also asked for a £90 adoption fee to put off timewasters etc

Sure, I got some crank calls, but I also got a lovely couple who had recently lost their temperamental maine coon rescue. Hamilton is now very happy with his new slaves - he has his moments but he will now sit on their laps and he has a huge garden backing onto woods to play in, and I get lovely updates. 

I was very sceptical when I placed my advert but in my case struck gold - its worth a try.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Not sure if this has been missed somehow, but did the father ( the one in hospital) give his permission for the cat to be PTS? If this is a decision the son made on his own ( and if vet receptionist refused pts appointment it suggests he didn't have either power of attorney or written instructions regarding the cat from his father), then surely the cat is still owned, and possibly very much wanted and loved, by an old man in hospital. Please do try to get details of Trixie's owner if you can, imagine being elderly, stuck in a hospital, knowing your family have taken your cat from your house. If the owner wants her back then maybe contact Age Concern or The Cinnamon Trust to see if they can help, or maybe you could just foster her yourself if you knew it was only temporary? Bless you for taking her though, the son may have just dumped her somewhere if he couldn't get her pts.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Catharinem said:


> Not sure if this has been missed somehow, but did the father ( the one in hospital) give his permission for the cat to be PTS? If this is a decision the son made on his own ( and if vet receptionist refused pts appointment it suggests he didn't have either power of attorney or written instructions regarding the cat from his father), then surely the cat is still owned, and possibly very much wanted and loved, by an old man in hospital. Please do try to get details of Trixie's owner if you can, imagine being elderly, stuck in a hospital, knowing your family have taken your cat from your house. If the owner wants her back then maybe contact Age Concern or The Cinnamon Trust to see if they can help, or maybe you could just foster her yourself if you knew it was only temporary? Bless you for taking her though, the son may have just dumped her somewhere if he couldn't get her pts.


I think the elderly owner has been in hospital for several months - that's the impression I got. I am willing to keep her here for as long as it takes, but its breaking my heart that she is isolated in a guest room, when she is craving love and affection. Introducing a new cat, comes with a lot of hissing and spitting, until things settle down. I don't think that would be fair on a blind cat. Im just praying the right home comes forward soon


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I always feel that I should offer a home to a blind cat when I see one, as my house would be a dream for them, i.e, good routine, no massive furniture or possession moves, always walkways kept clear etc. Really wish I had the space for her.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

wicket said:


> Im not sure if anyone has suggested this but you could try the adoption page on Pets4homes -
> 
> I was very sceptical when I placed my advert but in my case struck gold - its worth a try.


Even the much maligned Gumtree can come up trumps, as long as you are careful about screening potential homes. I have 2 GT cats myself and before I had links with a cat rescue I helped home several cats form there to friends.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Ive managed to get her name and a few details that she went blind a few months ago!! Her name ix Trixie


I know you are really busy Hun but would love to see some more pics of Trixie when you have time. xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Here she is....
> 
> View attachment 239352


Isn't she pretty! Praying for a forever home for her soon. xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I really hope she finds a forever home and thanks for rescuing her.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I would most certainly get in touch with the owner and at least let him know you saved his precious Trixie and are willing to keep her till you find her a loving home.
And if the reason for her blindness is unknown, do have her tested for diabetes, this may well be the cause of her rather sudden blindness at such a young age. Unlike humans, diabetes in cats is often reversible if properly treated. I have known a cat at a rescue that went from insulin injections twice a day to being completely cured and rehomed as a perfectly healthy cat. Can you put her on grain-free food in case she is indeed diabetic?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think if she were diabetic you would be seeing symptoms such as drinking vast amounts of water, peeing gallons and eating voraciously but losing weight.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I know, but this blindness at such a young age does pose some questions, and diabetes is one of the possible causes.
In humans, deterioration of eyesight can be one of the first symptoms. I know this for a fact, as my MIL's optician was the first to suspect her diabetes and sent her to the doctor.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think the best thing to do is get her checked over by the vet to see why the sudden onset of blindness. It would be lovely if the condition could be reversed and might help with rehoming her. xxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Could Diabetes cause her blindness?
I take it she wasn't on any medication before you took her in.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

We need a place like this in the UK...pity it's in the USA.
It says.....

A cat can become blind from many things. If your cat has suddenly over night become become blind, RUSH the cat to the vet! Insist on them checking the cat's blood pressure (That is not something done automatically at most vets) IF the blindness is from hypertension and caught fast enough, it may reverse with medicine. They can also become blind from diabetes, hyperthyroid, upper respiratory infections, and from not being wormed. Worms will migrate around the cat's body, including up behind the eyes where they destroy the optic nerves, etc and thus the animal becomes blind. If your cat is sneezing, coughing and eyes are goopy, get to the vet! If your cat is eating like crazy and losing weight or drinking water like there is no tomorrow RUN to the vet!

LINK: http://www.blindcatrescue.org/


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just thinking out aloud here, there may not even be a father in hospital and the beautiful Trixie could belong to the son and he used this as an excuse/reason. 

I could be way off but you never know and we all know what some humans are like.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I do hope Ang can get Trixie to the Vet to see if she has any serious medical issues other than her blindness and if she is chipped I don't think she will be able to home her with so little information available on her background.

@Ang2 I know you have more than enough to worry about at the moment but is there any chance of getting Trixie to the Vet? XXX


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I've just caught up with this thread, and thank you so much for taking her in she is lovely. I can't believe what some people are like, why he would get the cat pts instead of taking it to a rescue I have no idea.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

With great thanks to LazyDays, there has been interest from someone with the perfect home for Trixie. The lady doesn't live far from me and is coming to see her on Saturday. Thank you Lazydays for your continued efforts xxxxxxxxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ang2 said:


> With great thanks to LazyDays, there has been interest from someone with the perfect home for Trixie. The lady doesn't live far from me and is coming to see her on Saturday. Thank you Lazydays for your continued efforts xxxxxxxxx


Every time I see an update on this thread, I hope it is this! I am so pleased  Hope she finds a perfect, forever home with this lady!

Good work @lazydays and thank you @Ang2 for saving this beautiful girl  xxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Great news...hope it all works out. x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

This is such good news Ang. And thank you Lazydays for helping to find this little girl her possible forever home 

Viv xx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Everyone keep everything crossed because this lady seems to good to be true lol! She is away until tomorrow so Ang2 can fill you in witb all the info when she has spoken to and net


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

oops stupid phone lol....met her!


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Great news, fingers crossed it all works out for her


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news 

Keeping everything crossed that everything works out well xx

Thanks @lazydays  xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> With great thanks to LazyDays, there has been interest from someone with the perfect home for Trixie. The lady doesn't live far from me and is coming to see her on Saturday. Thank you Lazydays for your continued efforts xxxxxxxxx


Awwww! I'm keeping everything crossed that this will be the right home for Trixie! It's wonderful news! Does this lady have other cats? LD thank you so much for your help I hope your efforts are rewarded! Ang just to say thanks again for rescuing Trixie if it wasn't for you this could have been a heartbreaking ending for her. Bless you! xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I hope it all woks out with this new potential owner and well done to @Ang2 and @lazydays for helping her.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes @Soozi she has well behaved cats (she must be lying) lol! She has/had a 24 year old blind cat. She sent before and after pics of her beautiful ragdoll rescue. 
Ang2 will be talking to her tomorrow so hopefully will be able to tell us all about her lol! 
Hers was the second genuine offer of a home, but the first one was a home with many animals where she would be confined to a room with a couple of other cats, so again not suitable in the long term. 
Interestingly,, I've just received 2 pm's regarding other potential homes. Just waiting on some details and locations then I'll send them on to Ang2. 
Trixie could be spoilt for choice at this rate.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wonderful news,fingers and paws crossed that Trixie will soon be in her new "forever" home .


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh best of luck @Ang2 and well done to you and @lazydays, I really hope she finds a lovely home with one of your potential candidates x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't know how I have missed these updates but I am thrilled to bits to hear - everything crossed - that Trixie has found a new owner. She does sound perfect and will pray all goes to plan, Ang likes her and she can take her home. How lovely that there have been a couple of other enquiries too though.

Well done @lazydays for managing to find everyone and of course to Ang for he temporary foster home.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fantastic news! Well done LD, I'll keep everything crossed x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Brilliant news LD keeping fingers and paws crossed 

Viv xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news and fab teamwork guys! I hope this home is everything Trixie needs and it all works out xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for today for Trixie. Hope all goes well @Ang2


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed here too! Hope this is the right hone for Trixie! XXX


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I wish I knew what time she is back today! I'm refreshing here and on fb impatiently lol. I'd imagine Ang2 is phone watching.....


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Not heard anything yet.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've only just seen that Trixie has a chance of a home - wonderful! Watching this space........with fingers crossed.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Ang2 Can you contact her to see if she's changed her mind? How disappointing! there's still time I suppose. XXX


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm behind the latest goings on, praying this is going to work out well for Trixie & she ends up in a lovely home.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lazydays said:


> I wish I knew what time she is back today! I'm refreshing here and on fb impatiently lol. I'd imagine Ang2 is phone watching.....


Is she away somewhere LD? I might have missed something in an earlier post. XXX


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Is she away somewhere LD? I might have missed something in an earlier post. XXX


Yeah she has been away and is only getting back today. She said she would call Ang as soon as she's back but didn't actually mention a time. I will give her til 7.30 then pm her on Fb. tick tock tick tock xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Just hope that's the delay then. Poor Ang sitting waiting. Tick tock is right Hun. xxx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

pm sen...it's aaaalmost half past and patience isn't a strong point of mine x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lazydays said:


> pm sen...it's aaaalmost half past and patience isn't a strong point of mine x


I think we need to know one way or the other! If there is a genuine delay then fine but if the lady is having second thoughts then it's not the right home for Trixie. I so hope it's the former. xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Potential owner ringing tomorrow now. She has been away and will not be back until late. She is still very interested. Thank you LD x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Phew so pleased to hear that I was ready to get my claws out! Lol! I just pray this will be the right home for this very special girl. I wish I could take her Ang. xxx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

She's still super keen  I'm a rubbish receptionist I should've asked what time she could expect her call lol! As I just said to Ang II'm sure it's just a case of she's relaxed & in holiday mode and knows that Trixie is safe with Ang so doesn't feel the urgency we feel. Relax for the night & start on constant refresh clicking again tomorrow


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lazydays said:


> She's still super keen  I'm a rubbish receptionist I should've asked what time she could expect her call lol! As I just said to Ang II'm sure it's just a case of she's relaxed & in holiday mode and knows that Trixie is safe with Ang so doesn't feel the urgency we feel. Relax for the night & start on constant refresh clicking again tomorrow


Super keen is good! Wipes brow lol! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Phew glad to know she is still keen. Keeping everything crossed here xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Everything crossed for you and Trixie! I really hope she finds her forever home with this lady, she's such a lovely girl


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Phew glad to know she is still keen. Keeping everything crossed here xxx


Me too!!! X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ready and waiting for some good news today! :Kiss xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Ready and waiting for some good news today! :Kiss xxx


Me too  xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And me xx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Ang is at work until 2 so there's a bit more waiting to be done before we'll hear anything....

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhQUEhQUFRQXFxcYFBUYFRQUFRQUGBwYFxUXFRQYHCggGBolHBccITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLiwBCgoKDg0OFA8PFCwcHBwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLDAsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAKAA3gMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAEDBQYEBwj/xABAEAABAwIEAwUGBAIIBwAAAAABAAIRAyEEBRIxBkFREyJhcaEHMoGRscEUQtHwUnIjJDNDc4KS8RUWNFNiY+H/xAAYAQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAIDBP/EAB0RAQEBAAICAwAAAAAAAAAAAAABEQIDITITMTP/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AONEAhRhQG0IkwThBE0KQBM0IlA4CkaEzQjCkQCIBCjCiUJOcAk90BZLiXPtAhtydhO/ioYss34ip0Rcy7k0RJ/RULcxx2LP9AxzGbSB9XldvCPB5rRXxNwTIYZl3MEnkP0XoOFY1ncjYgABoa2HTpt4ablJeeM4PxzxL8TpPi9/2QVsizGhdlV1SOQcT6Olel4kgEgmLN0gaQSSX2k+QUuIhrQXDUe6DFp1EN+V1aHm+WcYOY7ssWwsdtr2j+Zv3HyWwpPDgHNILTcEbEeCHiThlmIpkEd68O5gz1+yxHDeOfgsQcLXMMcbE7NPIidgdirE3kJoREJkI0JJ0ygSZOkoBKByNAUkyaEkikKUI2hAFKFmtHRtQhSNURBEEyNqEJoRJmlEpEE4ShMSkq3O8VobA3Ky3DGW/jcUXO/s2b8yWjkOkk7ru4rxMF3g0x58lZ+zTBj8M90kOc+NQ3AaAfqfRMFbKnV0vDNIB0gi9oOoRty0+qibXLarXO/s6miCbdnUbLQ0nm1079fO0GFLy/32VLW1A036Wk7OaSPzHdvNdNeoHNNKrQeGERIiozw93veiAsarL+413nH6FFUpBwg7SD8QQR6hVuU5oHE0qj29o2wPu9o3kYMQ60EdR4q2Ucc+KLpAYe8YtEiJGok7gR6wsB7TcpAaKwuRfxA6fJeiVaTT3i1pIG5F4HjBKznGpD8I6RuD1PUfuUwOPhrHdthqbjuBpd5hWayXs5qTQeOj/sFrVVFCZEhQsMmTpFQChIRFMUxAKYp00JCmCkagapAstHClaEDVIEUnAUgQNUgUThEmCdSJR1HQEZK4MbWgKLKcS97X/KVf8AYlv4USBLajjJi1mmR0ss/mBklVuS4osbiKDnaQ5joPwMei1BQZRxe/DYupiAO1FQuD26tIc0k6LwYi3JXea+1KtWYadGkKBNi/XrdtfT3RHmvP20y42BPkCV1UMsqljqgY4sZu7SY6b+CQ9yy3hmmMJQZDS9jZ1OGoEv779QO4JK0rRAA/2Wf4EqvdgcMajpcaex3IBMH5QrutiQ1zWxJIJFwNo6nxWUOrWAc1smXTEeHU8lkPaPiRSwpaPzT62nx3WqrUW6g8kiDJvYmIHPovKOMMzOKxPZgyxh70CJINh5wmJccA4fTQPiQfiRP3C1AXDk2E7Ok1vOJPmf3HwXeoEmTpFRCUyJMUMgTFOhKYQpk6ZIU7QpELESyUjQjCBqkQRNRhCEQURBOmCdSR1TZU+ZOsraqbKmzM2UVDWCqcbg9Wot97S742Vy8KbKaTTWaHdbeJ6JS+9jWRRTdiHt95xDJFwBYm69LpYBjZDWtAJJIAgEnclc+VUdLQBYK3pUrLFtajL6SyoQYABAAsIpgbR/MT8wuavXNZxpsJggioYBEG0TyUnHeU4mp2TsK8NM6HyAe6TOqfC67jSbhKHdGp3SYLneJ9VpnGL9pGcVKIp4elZ1RhJd0aCB69VUcIZFpio8eInmevkrlmWGrVNfEkPqGIH5WtHut8YlW7GrQGE6YJ1AkxTpkIkKeUKWTISiQFRMhKcoSkKpqMIGqRZI2qRRtUiCJqMIGolNDCcoQUioIqypczNlc1iqTMzZRVBXPQqf1rDN/89R+g9VK4qlzSvorU3jcD5XslPZOJeIHYbCa2+9Ib4DxWDwntKxetveab7FtvqqjiHjR1ej2JaIht+cjdZShUIII3BkfBOC19Xsq6mtJ3IB+JCznEdaXNbOwv8dlaYDFh2Hp1f4qbXfGLj5rz+tjMYXOP4emZJ/vSJHyWZDq5aFK1ZernGMYYOGpz/jcv9K6skzqpVqup1aTWEN1CH6um9vFavGzzjOz6X6SSSkSZIpigGKZJCUoihKcoUoxTJ0JKgqWqQKIFShZI2qUKFqlBRSIIwowiBU0NIppQuKkirOVBmdRXGLqQFm8ZUkqTmcVl84qTVd4QPl/utK90XKx9epqcT1JWoKgck0pinaEh7B7J8VVOEqAkuptfpaOktBdC0dMGLiFleAMwLsKWNhoa8Da5MAlbfAUQWnVczvsmeAo8S0CsC8AtDRLZibujzH6KswLh+Pqafd7MR5SN1ZcShraljENbbqLzCpclqasa+39yPqF37Pzlc+PtY1kpSmCRK8jsclCSlKZLJSmSlNKURQlJMSoGKjcjJUZSlUFK0qEI2lZaTBSNKibtPKSPiA0kfJzfmiBUkyUoAU+pZIpUdWpCZz1xYqsoubH1lS1XSunFVVw1agaCSYA3KYlbntaGaZu76c1nyF1Y7E63Fx22HkuFz1uMkUmBDK7cnw3aVWNNgSJMgW8ypPTOAMGW4dhIPecST6BbSlULdhKzeGxDGNDWvbAEDvj9VYYWvP5h810zwzrhz6uHYi4vpAAAm9+SrMlA/HVY27MR4bbrtzOpNUm2w+nVceQ/9ZV/w2/Zde3Pjjnw961QKUoUl5HY8pikmlSOUJSlMoUpQlOSgcUgigSKYlQVLXLjznGmlT1NEmfSCSuhpVTn9XUzQ27iCOgkwBf5obdLc9H4alUBJmpUaWlscmS7VseQ/wAq6xnVH+P9PmqXDYB9FmEZUDbjWIcHb1Hkm3kFom1FJLRxDXe6Z/fLqpJXDWwzXXb3HdQIn+Yc0NHFEghwhzbG83G9/wB7hST4isqnE1lJiKy4KxQUVV26zWZ5j2lgO6NvE9V15/jdIFNu5ufJVFBodbbxWoEbzIXMrDF4F7LEbgEHqCuIsSgLcez7J2VWVH1GyJhp5dT8Vi6dBztgvU+AMM6nhYe0tJe436ECEVO48NYc/lP+oqP/AJSw/IOHk4q9ajCNLPHhKlyc8fEH6hdmUZGzDuLmuc4kReIjfkArVJWjRJkpTFykclNKDWm1KAiUxKCUykIuQkpkpSCKjJTkoCpKDF4js6bncwLeewVTlhOtok2ub7nn6ps6xEuYwGzZe74WaPmhyYyXO8FlpqeNgKeHy57bGpSqGoZJLi1zYknwJWOzPGPBDQ4iByJErc8fs/qOUn/11Qfj2a88x7pDCdxY/BKHSxb/AOJ3zKvMvnsO0LiS6q8X6NbT5/FZmm5aDLcQHYVjRuK1YnyIowfr8kpMTK4syxTaTdR35DqeifM8ybQbeC87N+56BZSrXfWeJlzjt0HkOQUkZa+s+Tdx9B+gWhwWXUm6e02BueqHCYQUxa55lRZzV00/EmApPUzlWHqUJq02ABtjaQBtdeY5hisJSc5tKnrBManHbyCvOCsQ/GU3UnudA6A+pVVnvAeJpElrS9s2i5+IUmh4DzTAthrqQDy4AOIneI5WW0zeO0IaAAABbrzXmPBfDdXthUrMc2lTMmbanD3Wj4wvQDVLiSdyilI0oggCIFAEmlMhcVI5cuHEY5rSQSul77LGZrVOtyUt38S0h/F8kqXElM8nLFl109OpBCg9Cw2bUqhDWu7x5QRtddkrFZM+KzP830K11N8qSaUJKGU0qB5QpFA4qDzZ9Qu11P8AuOgfyCwVplYhpPguWrgbNAdZoXRTrdm2AJtCm269pLYy/KvCm/6Ul5TjMRct5TIK2ObZzVxOGaKjhooMimwCzRYSOpsFR1KlN8hobFgSLmYE7pwapG1U+FzQ0WnTBc75Njn4kz6Ic0a1oAphxncmfRSZJk5qvfrIYKYDnBxDS4eE7qLnwuFq4l8kkz7zzy/fRaSjgGUR3RfmTugbiKJ7jJEdDABC4KjHkw3UT0AJRpkdrql1z5q3VRdaYv8A/Vz/APCcQfyOHnb03XTh8ve2z2P+DhEKS59m/E2Hw7TTqjQ4knXydtAPivXH45nZ69Q0kSDO4Oy+fRw7Uc9zWxEEtm09G+a9EyZ+JrYX+nbpfSsy4/pGAQbTuqhcY7MzUPRvIfdQsqhZgZtqeGMLdRMXcAB5krWYDLRTHvF7ju4/YdFYhNqKQFVwyao0y2u7yexrh6QrJ1AAbmf3yUilA8otB6qN7ShIKrrFYvNn99y1eOrhsgkAxsSAY6wsTmlXvuSnAXJB65X1fBAa56faEpc4bFaXAjlP0KssfiKrqDajHPbDu8Wk+4bGRzVPgW0y0vNem141aacF2qBa8i5RZe3tGOdBE7xMNgg26LPLlk2t9fXedyNpw/iNdFneL3AQ8nfVzn6KxlZbh/Kg7vGpUAY6zQ4AHd17SbrTyqXZsZ7OF4XKclASkUJK0w//2Q== http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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



























Chess anyone?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks Hun that means I've got time for a shower and hair wash! LOL!!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Not long in from work. I cant really be answering my phone at the hospital, but not had any missed calls anyway. Just taking the dogs out for an hour. Feel so sorry for Trixie stuck in my guest room. Hope she rings soon.


----------



## Livy (Jul 22, 2015)

Sitting here on tenderhooks, hoping that Trixie gets a good forever home soon. Paws and fingers crossed you hear from the lady soon!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Finger nails are almost chewed down to my elbows now! :Jawdrop So hope we won't have to wait too long! XXX


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Its not the news I had hoped for. Ive had a very long text from the lady saying she is going on holiday again and couldn't take her until the end of August.

I feel so sorry for the poor girl, stuck in my guest room. She is craving affection, bless her. Its so unfair on her.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Its not the news I had hoped for. Ive had a very long text from the lady saying she is going on holiday again and couldn't take her until the end of August.
> 
> I feel so sorry for the poor girl, stuck in my guest room. She is craving affection, bless her. Its so unfair on her.


But she hasn't even met her yet! Oh I'm so sad. I'm not impressed that she likes a holiday or two. Maybe you should leave your options open Hun. I'm not judging the lady but what's to stop her not taking her then? xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Ang, I'm really sorry to hear this  

I'm keeping everything crossed that Trixie finds the perfect forever home really soon.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Oh Ang, I'm really sorry to hear this
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed that Trixie finds the perfect forever home really soon.


So am I Hun. Absolutely gutted for Trixie and for Ang and hope that a loving person will soon give Trixie the wonderful home she deserves and craves.  xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Really sorry to hear this. I don't understand why she hasn't let you know about the holiday before now. Poor Trixie. Hope everything works out for her soon. Thank you Ang for taking care of the wee soul meantime. X


----------



## Livy (Jul 22, 2015)

What a shame. I must admit I can't help thinking that it was probably not the right place for Trixie, with a lady who has a second vacation "sneak up" on her like that


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm very confused now, my understanding was that the lady said from the beginning that she was going away and could take her at the end of August.


----------



## Livy (Jul 22, 2015)

Vienna1 said:


> I'm very confused now, my understanding was that the lady said from the beginning that she was going away and could take her at the end of August.


I might have misunderstood completely, if that is indeed what was agreed on.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Vienna1 said:


> I'm very confused now, my understanding was that the lady said from the beginning that she was going away and could take her at the end of August.





Livy said:


> I might have misunderstood completely, if that is indeed what was agreed on.


I'm confused too now! And may have read what Ang said and took it the wrong way 

Oh I do hope I've got it wrong and the lady is still going to take her.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> I'm confused too now! And may have read what Ang said and took it the wrong way
> 
> Oh I do hope I've got it wrong and the lady is still going to take her.


Me too I have just caught up on this, I am confused. I thought this lady already had a blind cat. So who is looking after that one? Poor Trixi and poor Ang. I hope Trixi finds her forever home soon bless her.

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Vienna1 said:


> I'm very confused now, my understanding was that the lady said from the beginning that she was going away and could take her at the end of August.


Ah! I don't remember that. I am just wary that the woman lives close but has not visited Trixie at all. Maybe I'm confused now too. xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I misunderstood too. I thought the lady was coming to see her straight away Anyway, it does sound like a wonderful home! I just means that Trixie has to languish in the guest room for longer than I thought. Im making a vet appointment tomorrow. Lots of prayers please that Trixie gains her sight again.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I hope this is just a misunderstanding and that the home will work out! Is very easy to judge based on limited information so I just hope that Ang gets to speak to the lady and sort this out


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> I think I misunderstood too. I thought the lady was coming to see her straight away Anyway, it does sound like a wonderful home! I just means that Trixie has to languish in the guest room for longer than I thought. Im making a vet appointment tomorrow. Lots of prayers please that Trixie gains her sight again.


I do hope so Hun! Thank you I do think you are right to take Trixie to the Vet to try and ascertain the extent of her sight/blindness and general health. Please let us know how you get on! Good luck and thanks again for giving Trixie a life worth living! Don't worry about her being in the spare room it's far better than on the streets or pts. She is comfortable, warm and fed and I know you are caring for her. XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bit disappointed but hope it's just a misunderstanding too. 
I would guess that someone who has a holiday planned wouldn't want to take on a new addition imminently and then have to leave her almost immediately. However I would have expected her to have wanted to meet her potential new cat asap either way. 
It's a tough one - do you wait and hope it's ok or would it be best to look at the other potential owners LD had found. 

In the meantime if Ang would PM me I would like to offer something towards her vets costs and up keep as it looks like she may have to be with Ang for a week or two yet.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I thought she was calling this weekend to arrange to come and see her  Her first message regarding Trixie was that she would love to adopt her but would be unable to do so until she returns from her holiday on the 27th August so she understands that if another home came up before then she may be homed before then.
So she hasn't just sprung it on anyone, she did not want to take her in in the next week or so to then have to put her in a cattery and cause her even more disruption. I don't know where she was for the last 2 days or who was looking after her cats, it's none of my business really so I wont be asking either.

@Ang2 I'll have everything crossed for you and Trixie tomorrow at the vets, wouldn't it be amazing if it was a condition that could be reversed? Is it the same vet that she used before? Perhaps they could fill in some gaps about her history. I also wonder if she's microchipped and if so where you'd stand about getting that changed?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been a complete plonker! I totally misunderstood the arrangement. The lady was coming to see her, but not take her until after her holiday. I think I just got carried away with myself. Sorry for any misunderstanding x


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wishing you and Trixie lots of luck at the vets hun...hope all goes well....Here's hopingTrixie will have a forever home very soon.x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Still want to help Ang xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you HB. I will let you know what the vet says. It may be something as simple as medication x


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> I have been a complete plonker! I totally misunderstood the arrangement. The lady was coming to see her, but not take her until after her holiday. I think I just got carried away with myself. Sorry for any misunderstanding x


Don't apologise hun...you've been through so much with your own cat that you just want the best for Trixie...it will all come good in the end x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Bit disappointed but hope it's just a misunderstanding too.
> I would guess that someone who has a holiday planned wouldn't want to take on a new addition imminently and then have to leave her almost immediately. However I would have expected her to have wanted to meet her potential new cat asap either way.
> It's a tough one - do you wait and hope it's ok or would it be best to look at the other potential owners LD had found.
> 
> In the meantime if Ang would PM me I would like to offer something towards her vets costs and up keep as it looks like she may have to be with Ang for a week or two yet.


I also would be happy to help with a contribution to the Vet bill for Trixie's checkup! xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lisa0307 said:


> Don't apologise hun...you've been through so much with your own cat that you just want the best for Trixie...it will all come good in the end x


Thanks Lisa. To be honest, this lady does sound like she has the perfect home for Trixie. Just wish it was now


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for the kind offers. Lets wait and see what the vet says. It may be something simple


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased this lady sounds the perfect home for Trixie  let's hope the rest of the month flies by and she'll be in her forever home before we know it. 

Keeping everything crossed for Trixie's vet visit, sending lots of positive and good vibes Trixie's way xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> I have been a complete plonker! I totally misunderstood the arrangement. The lady was coming to see her, but not take her until after her holiday. I think I just got carried away with myself. Sorry for any misunderstanding x


Don't worry as though you haven't got enough to deal with Hun! obviously we can only go by what is posted so now we're clear on what's going on now! Thanks LD too for keeping us in the loop! XXX


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

We have all fingers, toes and paws crossed over here for Trixies vet appointment tomorrow! Good luck xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have to be up at 4am, so Im off to bed with the gang now. I will be online tomorrow afternoon to update on vet appointment


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> I have to be up at 4am, so Im off to bed with the gang now. I will be online tomorrow afternoon to update on vet appointment


Sleep well sweetie! please try not to fret about Trixie you are doing brilliantly! XXX:Kiss


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just catching up.... I hope you are able to care for Trixie until the end of August especially if it's the ideal home for her - I know you are worried about her being in one room but think of the long term possibilities for her! You have done so much, you're an angel. Topping up positive vibes for the vet visit xx


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Please don't feel guilty about Trixie spending a few weeks in the guest room. You know we've had lots of cats from Eastern Europe and a lot of them have to live in cages at the vet until they are adopted. It seems horrible, but it's a whole lot nicer for them than being out on the dangerous streets. Trixie will be fine - cats sleep up to eighteen hours a day anyway. Maybe leave a radio on for company and she will be fine


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm glad the lady is still interested in having Trixie, as the others have said being in one room for a month is better than what would have befallen her if you hadn't have rescued her. Hope you get on ok at the vets tomorrow & don't apologise for misunderstanding, you've got a lot going on at the moment.


----------



## Livy (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you @lazydays and @Ang2 for clearing up my confusion. I'm happy that everything is going the way it was planned after all 

Good luck with Trixie's vet appointment.

As others have said Trixie is way better off in your spare room than on the street/pts/all alone in her old home, Ang.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

As others have said thank you both for clearing up the confusion. And I cand only echo what others are saying too she wouldn't be here if it wasn't for you.  Good luck at the vets with Trixi today. 

Viv xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Good luck with Trixi today at the vet and I want to echo the others please don't feel hard on yourself as you are doing a good job and very hard circumstances and you saved her from being PTS.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Soonest appointment I could get is Weds morning. Im off work for the next three days, so hopefully can spend lots of time with Louis and Trixie.


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh Ang just read this from the beginning thank god you saved this poor little girl. She is just so beautiful how could that horrible man even think of PTS it makes my blood boil. Don't fret about her being in your spare room hun she is safe and sound and that is all that really matters. Hope this lady does come back and take her on after her hols. Please update how you get on at the vets today and as always hugs to you, Louis and now Trixie. XX


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Are you committed to this lady Ang? Otherwise, what about the other two interested parties Lazydays mentioned? Might it not be a good idea to at least let others come and see Trixie and then choose who you feel is going to provide the best home. I'm surprised this lady doesn't at least want to come and meet her seeing as she lives nearby, I'd be there like a shot.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> Are you committed to this lady Ang? Otherwise, what about the other two interested parties Lazydays mentioned? Might it not be a good idea to at least let others come and see Trixie and then choose who you feel is going to provide the best home. I'm surprised this lady doesn't at least want to come and meet her seeing as she lives nearby, I'd be there like a shot.


I Mentioned this and think it would be a good idea for Ang to keep her options open. Just in case! Sometimes when things are too good to be true they often are. Sorry Ang I'm not being negative just hope you and trixie are not let down but time will tell. Hugs xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I really want to wait until after the vets tomorrow. Her blindless may be able to be reversed, who knows! If that's the case, it opens her options


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> I really want to wait until after the vets tomorrow. Her blindless may be able to be reversed, who knows! If that's the case, it opens her options


Very true Hun! Will be thinking of you, Louis and trixie tomorrow! xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope all goes well  xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope all goes well with Trixi today. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

hope all goes well at the vets today for Louis and Trixie, keeping everything crossed.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck at the vets today Ang with both of them xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

good luck all of you 

lets get some happy news today!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

OK I cant stay on long as I am due at a meeting soon. Louis is doing really well and no sign of infection  The vet checked Trixie's eyes and said she is doubtful she will see again. However, she is booked in for the day at 8am tomorrow for tests. They need to take her blood pressure throughout the day to gain an accurate reading. I have to take a sample of urine and they are running blood tests.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased to hear Louis got on well and no infection 


Keeping everything crossed and hope all goes well with Trixie's tests tomorrow.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> OK I cant stay on long as I am due at a meeting soon. Louis is doing really well and no sign of infection  The vet checked Trixie's eyes and said she is doubtful she will see again. However, she is booked in for the day at 8am tomorrow for tests. They need to take her blood pressure throughout the day to gain an accurate reading. I have to take a sample of urine and they are running blood tests.


Awww so pleased to hear Louis is doing well and no infection! Bless him he's been so brave. Also pleased to hear that Trixie is being thoroughly checked too! I didn't expect good news about her sight returning but still hoped, there is no reason she can't lead a full and happy life though. gentle strokes for Louis and Trixie and a big hug to you! Don't forget the offers of help regarding the Vet costs Hun! XXX


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Great new on the Louis front  I suppose the news we were expecting but hoping not for Triie. Hopefully her tests don't show up anything too worrying tomorrow xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

The vet is running full tests just to be sure/see if anything can be done with Trixie's sight. There is still a little hope


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> The vet is running full tests just to be sure/see if anything can be done with Trixie's sight. There is still a little hope


Keep everything crossed for her ! Staying positive now! xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Soozi said:


> Keep everything crossed for her ! Staying positive now! xxx


Thank you hun. I just think that if I hope and pray enough, it might happen


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Thank you hun. I just think that if I hope and pray enough, it might happen


I'm with you there sweetie!  xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Great news about Louis - that's just wonderful. Will stay positive about Trixie too and hope that something can be done for her.

Don't forget my offer.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Great news about Louis - that's just wonderful. Will stay positive about Trixie too and hope that something can be done for her.
> 
> Don't forget my offer.


Thank you hun x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Glad to hear the good news about Louis!  

Have everything crossed for Trixie xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news about Louis. Fingers and paws crossed for Trixi 

Viv xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Massive positive vibes being sent for Trixie - fingers crossed xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Good news Ang! Fingers crossed for Trixie x


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

lovely to hear Louis is doing well and fingers crossed for Trixie


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

All paws and fingers crossed for Trixie here at Moggy Towers. Really hope the vets can do something. Even if they can't get it back to 100%, partial sight is still a bonus over nothing at all.

Also great to read that Louis is still doing well. Hope the wire can come out next week. xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Glad to see Louis doing well. Hope they can do something for Trixie or even a clean bill of health. Bless you for your kindness to Trixie.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Totally frustrated! I went to pick up Trixie this afternoon to learn that having taken her blood pressure several times, they had different readings every time, ranging from very low to very high. They want me to take her in again on Monday morning to go through the whole thing again. That's because the vet thinks restoring her sight depends on a true blood pressure reading. I asked why they just couldn't re-try whilst I waited, but the said they were too busy with people picking up their pets after operations. Because of major road works, it takes nearly an hour there and back, so she has spent 2 hours travelling today for nothing!

I mentioned about Louis making funny faces and that I could feel a sharp piece of wire under his chin. She went to have a word with the vet who did the operation who said it will needs to be removed. So that's another op for Louis.

All in all, a miserable day.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Totally frustrated! I went to pick up Trixie this afternoon to learn that having taken her blood pressure several times, they had different readings every time, ranging from very low to very high. They want me to take her in again on Monday morning to go through the whole thing again. That's because the vet thinks restoring her sight depends on a true blood pressure reading. I asked why they just couldn't re-try whilst I waited, but the said they were too busy with people picking up their pets after operations. Because of major road works, it takes nearly an hour there and back, so she has spent 4 hours travelling today for nothing!
> 
> I mentioned about Louis making funny faces and that I could feel a sharp piece of wire under his chin. She went to have a word with the vet who did the operation who said it will needs to be removed. So that's another op for Louis.
> 
> All in all, a miserable day.


Oh Hun! That is really strange that Trixie's blood pressure is so erratic! and now poor Louis need his op! which by the way I'm sure won't be nearly as bad as the first op! What a disappointment and on top of that your horrible journey. When will Louis have the op? can Trixie go at the same time? I'm so sorry you have all this to deal with! sending a huge hug!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a frustrating time. I know the problem with blood pressure, had the same with my dog. They have to take several to see if there is actually a BP problem, odd it keeps changing though, perhaps their equipment doesn't work properly, it has been known. Sorry Louis will have to have an other op.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry you are having such a frustrating time - sending a hug xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im not surprised her blood pressure was up and down. I arrived the same time as scores of owners, dropping their pets off for operations. The waiting room was full of barking, snarling dogs, trying to get at one another. It was like a mad house!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear it's been such a frustrating day - what a shame. Is there anyway your vet would be able to do a home visit to take her blood pressure when she is in a more stable environment? Or do they need to do it throughout the day? I'm not surprised it was up and down too if it was that chaotic. Would it be worth doing it on a Saturday morning perhaps? I know this is quite a quiet time at our vets as there are no routine neutering ops booked in.

Sad about Louis needing another op - but hopefully it will be fairly straight forward and he'll feel much more comfortable afterwards.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

They need to take several throughout the day. I was so hoping for good news.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry things didn't turn out as you hoped and planned, poor Trixie must have been a stressful day for her and you too. 

I'd imagine cats blood pressure would be the same as ours, going up and down, moments of stress etc. keeping everything crossed that a good and accurate reading can be achieved next time. 

Keeping everything crossed. 

And poor Louis having to have another op  really sorry to hear this too. Hoping all goes well for your little man xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Ang: bless you for helping this beautiful girl...I have a little tabby too (older than Trixie) who went blind as a result of high blood pressure...bp was treated with _Amlodipine (very low dose) _and her eyesight did return, altho' not 100% and not all the time. Some days she is great and I can see her watching me, others she is a bit iffy and you can see her feeling her way around. Like Trixie, when her vision is not good, the pupils of her eyes are very dilated. She has hyperthyroidism.
I am so very glad to hear that Louis is now doing well as that must be a relief to you.
The story of Trixie reminds me of a friend of mine whose elderly neighbor died. Ken is an ex-policeman and when he heard hammering at the late neighbour's door he went to investigate. One of her three sons was there, nailing the cat-flap closed. Ken assumed the cat was being rehomed and asked what was happening to her, to which the son, miserable turd, replied :''I don't know and I care even less''. Not one of the three was prepared to take her or even to hand her in at a shelter. She now lives happily with Ken who fortunately is an animal-lover. But they were all prepared to leave the old cat (their late mother's much-loved companion) to fend for herself. Some people make provisions for their pets in their will, but with offspring like these it would probably not have helped.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Hi Ang: bless you for helping this beautiful girl...I have a little tabby too (older than Trixie) who went blind as a result of high blood pressure...bp was treated with _Amlodipine (very low dose) _and her eyesight did return, altho' not 100% and not all the time. Some days she is great and I can see her watching me, others she is a bit iffy and you can see her feeling her way around. Like Trixie, when her vision is not good, the pupils of her eyes are very dilated. She has hyperthyroidism.
> I am so very glad to hear that Louis is now doing well as that must be a relief to you.
> The story of Trixie reminds me of a friend of mine whose elderly neighbor died. Ken is an ex-policeman and when he heard hammering at the late neighbour's door he went to investigate. One of her three sons was there, nailing the cat-flap closed. Ken assumed the cat was being rehomed and asked what was happening to her, to which the son, miserable turd, replied :''I don't know and I care even less''. Not one of the three was prepared to take her or even to hand her in at a shelter. She now lives happily with Ken who fortunately is an animal-lover. But they were all prepared to leave the old cat (their late mother's much-loved companion) to fend for herself. Some people make provisions for their pets in their will, but with offspring like these it would probably not have helped.





Calvine said:


> Hi Ang: bless you for helping this beautiful girl...I have a little tabby too (older than Trixie) who went blind as a result of high blood pressure...bp was treated with _Amlodipine (very low dose) _and her eyesight did return, altho' not 100% and not all the time. Some days she is great and I can see her watching me, others she is a bit iffy and you can see her feeling her way around. Like Trixie, when her vision is not good, the pupils of her eyes are very dilated. She has hyperthyroidism.
> I am so very glad to hear that Louis is now doing well as that must be a relief to you.
> The story of Trixie reminds me of a friend of mine whose elderly neighbor died. Ken is an ex-policeman and when he heard hammering at the late neighbour's door he went to investigate. One of her three sons was there, nailing the cat-flap closed. Ken assumed the cat was being rehomed and asked what was happening to her, to which the son, miserable turd, replied :''I don't know and I care even less''. Not one of the three was prepared to take her or even to hand her in at a shelter. She now lives happily with Ken who fortunately is an animal-lover. But they were all prepared to leave the old cat (their late mother's much-loved companion) to fend for herself. Some people make provisions for their pets in their will, but with offspring like these it would probably not have helped.


Some people are just horrible! How can anyone do that?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Better book yourself in with them hun, sounds like your gonna need your blood pressure checked after all this stress...just remember, there will definitely be a place in heaven for you x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear that today has not been a good one for you Ang2.

Fingers crossed that Louis' jaw will have healed well when the wire gets to come out and that he will be more comfortable.

Hoping also that Trixie's blood pressure will be more stable when she next visits the vets and that her sight can be helped.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Totally frustrated! I went to pick up Trixie this afternoon to learn that having taken her blood pressure several times, they had different readings every time, ranging from very low to very high. They want me to take her in again on Monday morning to go through the whole thing again. That's because the vet thinks restoring her sight depends on a true blood pressure reading. I asked why they just couldn't re-try whilst I waited, but the said they were too busy with people picking up their pets after operations. Because of major road works, it takes nearly an hour there and back, so she has spent 2 hours travelling today for nothing!
> 
> I mentioned about Louis making funny faces and that I could feel a sharp piece of wire under his chin. She went to have a word with the vet who did the operation who said it will needs to be removed. So that's another op for Louis.
> 
> All in all, a miserable day.


Oh dear, poor Louis, hope they sort out his problem this time. Re the BP...my girl had to stay in all day so they could take her BP over the course of the day and as they settle (they are likely stressed thro' travelling, especially as Sod's Law means you have road works still and a long journey) the BP should go down to an accurate reading. Like people, if it was done at home, it would not be as high as if you are at a surgery. She responded well and quickly to the amlodipine tabs. She now has BP taken monthly and her vision never seems as good when she is at the surgery as when she is home. I feel a bit like a nurse myself counting out her tablets every morning.

(XXX) for you for being so caring and for Louis for being such a little hero. And for Trixie for managing to find you at the vet's!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am sorry to hear about poor Louis needing another op. I feel sorry for poor Trixie with the blood pressure and you needing to go back.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im feeling pretty elated  Had a message today from the lady who wants to adopt Trixie. She wants to arrange to visit her before she goes on holiday. She's obviously very serious in giving her a home. I cant wait!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great news Ang, fingers crossed she falls in love with Trixie, I can't see why she wouldn't though :Cat


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Im feeling pretty elated  Had a message today from the lady who wants to adopt Trixie. She wants to arrange to visit her before she goes on holiday. She's obviously very serious in giving her a home. I cant wait!


Oh yes!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's much better news, hope all goes well for Trixie.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fab news! I hope it works out


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I remember being with the vet when he tried to check Murphy's BP....and it was a bit of a nightmare. I don't think the equipment suits cats very well really and it seemed rather hit and miss. Murphy's pupils were very dilated, he was also HT so the vet decided to give him Amlodopine on the basis that he was certain the BP was an issue.
Hope all goes well with the lady visiting her, and the eyesight improving will be a bonus


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news Ang   

I hope all goes well xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww! wonderful! she is obviously keen! let us know when you do about when she's going to visit! How is our lovely girl Trixie Hun?:Kiss:Kissxxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I spent a couple of hours with her today in the guest room. She never stops purring! Then I feel so sad leaving her in there on her own. I tried wrapping her in a blanket and bringing her into the lounge but she was hissing when she smelt one of the other cats or one of the dogs. It was clearly distressing for her. I keep popping in for ten mins regularly, but its not enough, poor girl. Louis needs me too.......... I feel so torn.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> I spent a couple of hours with her today in the guest room. She never stops purring! Then I feel so sad leaving her in there on her own. I tried wrapping her in a blanket and bringing her into the lounge but she was hissing when she smelt one of the other cats or one of the dogs. It was clearly distressing for her. I keep popping in for ten mins regularly, but its not enough, poor girl. Louis needs me too.......... I feel so torn.


Don't feel bad Hun Trixie will be fine she probably sleeps most of the time. Please don't worry she's safe and happy in her own way. You will miss her. Hugs Hun!xxx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

That's good news  Chances are she had to have home checks with the other rescue cats but don't be afraid to ask where she got them which vet she uses or to arrange a home check of your own. Whatever it takes to put your mind at ease as I know it will be hard to see her go and you must have lots of questions for her xx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

And try not to worry about Trixie, if she was in certain rescue care she could be caged with only a few minutes of attention a day for months on end. It's only temporary and you're doing the best you can for her which she seems to be loving with all her purring


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Quick update. Trixie has high blood pressure! She has been prescribed medication to be taken once daily. She is NOT diabetic, thank god!

Fingers crossed


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So pleased the lady wants to see Trixie before hand and she is doing well. Don't feel bad leaving in room she obviously feels safe.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Bless her, hopefully she will be feeling much better with the medication. Good news its not diabetes too


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lazydays said:


> Bless her, hopefully she will be feeling much better with the medication. Good news its not diabetes too


Spent four hours at the vets this morning getting BP readings. They couldn't take a full blood sample because that was just too distressing for her. Poor mite.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so pleased she's not diabetic but it is a shame about her blood pressure - do they think it's linked to her blindness?

I'm sure she will feel better in herself once the medication is sorted. You are a star for staying with her and looking after her Ang xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

It's great news the lady is showing interest x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I'm so pleased she's not diabetic but it is a shame about her blood pressure - do they think it's linked to her blindness?
> 
> I'm sure she will feel better in herself once the medication is sorted. You are a star for staying with her and looking after her Ang xx


They are not sure. Just waiting to see if the tablets make a difference to her sight


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I'm so pleased she's not diabetic but it is a shame about her blood pressure - do they think it's linked to her blindness?


High BP can cause the retinas to detatch, which causes blindness. In some cases, lowering BP with medication can allow the retinas to heal and some sight may be restored. I was certain this was the issue and not diabetes, having dealt with both scenarios in my own cats.
My only concern now is that the BP may be a sign of Hyperthroid which would need more tests and medication.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> High BP can cause the retinas to detatch, which causes blindness. In some cases, lowering BP with medication can allow the retinas to heal and some sight may be restored. I was certain this was the issue and not diabetes, having dealt with both scenarios in my own cats.
> My only concern now is that the BP may be a sign of Hyperthroid which would need more tests and medication.


There are no other symptoms that relate to hyperthyroidism


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh so pleased it's not diabetes. Fingers crossed the BP meds will help her sight recover xxx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

That's good news @Ang2 
It would be great if the medication helped her sight, but even if it doesn't at least she is getting treatment to help her be healthy.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Ang2 this is positive news Hun! I pray for Trixie every day I would so love to have her but hopefully this lady will love and take care of her like you have. :Kiss xxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Great news, lets hope she can at least get some sight back if not all. X


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Hope you don't mind me suggesting this - but is it worth asking your vet to put up a notice saying

*"To the gentleman who had to re-home his father's blind cat with me due to illness.

Please let your Dad know that she has settled very well in foster care, and will soon be in a new forever home. She is a wonderful little cat and everyone who has met her adores her.

I hope this will help to set your minds at rest that you did the right thing."
*
I know the odds are that he won't go back to the vet's, but if he does for any reason, it might help his father to know that the cat is well looked-after. It's just if it was me, if I was in long-term hospital care, it would be such a load off my mind.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Ang2 How are you Hun? How is Trixie and Louis I hope both getting better. Keep thinking about Trixie and so hope the lady that has shown an interest in her will be able to give her a loving home. Hope life isn't too stressful it's not an easy time for you. Sending hugs and gentle strokes for the babies. xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Not been on for a few days due to work and being soooo busy  Louis and Trixie are doing fine. I swear Trixie's eyes don't look as dilated, now she's on the medication for a few days. Her new mummy is in touch regularly and cant wait to see her when she gets back off holiday.

She just wants a knee to be on, poor sweet girl. Im just wishing the days away.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Not been on for a few days due to work and being soooo busy  Louis and Trixie are doing fine. I swear Trixie's eyes don't look as dilated, now she's on the medication for a few days. Her new mummy is in touch regularly and cant wait to see her when she gets back off holiday.
> 
> She just wants a knee to be on, poor sweet girl. Im just wishing the days away.


Awww Thanks Hun! didn't want to mither you but just wanted to know you were all OK! Good news! Take care sweetieXXX


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Glad to hear Louis and Trixie are doing fine! And glad to hear Trixies new mummy to be is very excited to have her home! You're such a good person taking her in and looking after her @Ang2 you really are xxx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Awww Thanks Hun! didn't want to mither you but just wanted to know you were all OK! Good news! Take care sweetieXXX


me too  Sounds great xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

THANK YOU!

Whoever sent the gorgeous cat bed for Trixie! Please reveal yourself  x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> THANK YOU!
> Whoever sent the gorgeous cat bed for Trixie! Please reveal yourself  x


Is it one of the LazyDays pet beds? If so I can guess who sent it!


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Hope she likes it x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lazydays said:


> Hope she likes it x


What an absolutely lovely gesture - bought tears to my eyes!!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> What an absolutely lovely gesture - bought tears to my eyes!!!


Me too! Its absolutely beautiful - never seen one like it!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lazydays said:


> Hope she likes it x


Its beautiful! Such a kind and unexpected gift, from an Angel


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

LD that is the most beautiful and kindest thing! I'm blubbing a bit too! Trixie you have a lovely snuggle in that gorgeous bed! xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

How lovely! 

It does warm my heart at how lovely all these crazy cat ladies (people) are :Happy


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Hopefully she will be nice & snuggly on it and have something familiar & comforting to take with her on her travels bless her she deserves some comfort xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

She absolutely adores it! She was straight on it, padding and purring


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh how lovely! It never ceases to amaze me how wonderful all the PF cat chatters are xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Awww LD what a lovely thing to do, if you have time to snap a piccie for us Ang amongst the million and one other things you have to do that would be lovely  xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Me too! Its absolutely beautiful - never seen one like it!


Me too just caught up with the news. I am not getting much time to get on as the boys are keeping me busy at the moment. The weather hasn't been so good so they have been indoors, and wanting to play. 
@lazydays that was a lovely thing to do. Bless you 

Viv xx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

What a lovely kind hearted gesture.
Glad to hear all is well..can't wait for Trixie to get a forever home x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> She absolutely adores it! She was straight on it, padding and purring


It doesn't surprise me one bit - my cats love the LazyDays pet beds!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Trixie's new home has fallen through! Back on the hunt for a home for her. Please can you all share on facebook


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Trixie's new home has fallen through! Back on the hunt for a home for her. Please can you all share on facebook


Oh Ang  I'm really sorry to hear this 

Keeping everything crossed the lovely Trixie finds her forever home really soon xx

I will find the post I shared before and re-share.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh no, after all that, so sorry. I would say poor Trixie but she isn't while she is with you Ang. Hope someone else wants her very soon. Hope Louis is doing OK too.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh how disappointing  it wasn't meant to be then. At last for now she's safe, warm & comfortable with you. I'm sure her forever home will come along soon.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh so sorry to read this. Clearly there is something better waiting for her. I just hope you find it soon. xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this but it obviously wasn't the right home for her,better it happened now than after she had moved in.
Everything crossed for Trixie that she doesn't have too long to wait for her "forever home"

Hows gorgeous Louis doing ,hope he is still recovering well


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you all. Louis is doing just fine. He will be having his op, hopefully next week, to remove the wire. 

Poor Trixie! She desperately needs out of my spare room and onto a loving lap


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Thank you all. Louis is doing just fine. He will be having his op, hopefully next week, to remove the wire.
> 
> Poor Trixie! She desperately needs out of my spare room and onto a loving lap


Hope Louis's op goes well poor lad, its been a horrible time for all of you


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Do you have a recent picture of her? When sharing on Facebook a picture will grab people's attention.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

really sorry to hear this


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Vienna1 said:


> Do you have a recent picture of her? When sharing on Facebook a picture will grab people's attention.


The camera on my phone is absolute rubbish! I had to get a friend to come over and take the picture of her. Her camera phone is rubbish too lol


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Ang2 What a blow! I did have a niggly feeling that it wouldn't happen for Trixie with the new home but have to draw a line under that now and pray that she will find a loving owner who will care for her. So sad I could cry so I can imagine how you feel Ang! Do you know why she changed her mind? Hope you don't mind me asking.
If there is anything that Trixie needs I am happy to send her some things, she can always take them with her as and when. Do you think her sight may have improved at all? Up to date pics would be great for circulating I wouldn't worry too much about the quality just get them out there. I hope Louis is doing well too he's due to have his op soon isn't he, glad that will be over for you both. Huge hugs being sent! XXX


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Soozi said:


> @Ang2 What a blow! I did have a niggly feeling that it wouldn't happen for Trixie with the new home but have to draw a line under that now and pray that she will find a loving owner who will care for her. So sad I could cry so I can imagine how you feel Ang! Do you know why she changed her mind? Hope you don't mind me asking.
> If there is anything that Trixie needs I am happy to send her some things, she can always take them with her as and when. Do you think her sight may have improved at all? Up to date pics would be great for circulating I wouldn't worry too much about the quality just get them out there. I hope Louis is doing well too he's due to have his op soon isn't he, glad that will be over for you both. Huge hugs being sent! XXX


Lets just say it wasn't to be! I don't want this thread to turn into unpleasant comments  There were a couple of other people interested in giving her a home (thanks to the wonderful LazyDays _) but they may have gone cold now! LD is putting out the 'feelers' for me.

I will try and get more photos up asap. Note to self: get a bloody I Phone!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Lets just say it wasn't to be! I don't want this thread to turn into unpleasant comments  There were a couple of other people interested in giving her a home (thanks to the wonderful LazyDays _) but they may have gone cold now! LD is putting out the 'feelers' for me.
> 
> I will try and get more photos up asap. Note to self: get a bloody I Phone!


Yes Hun I can understand where you are coming from! it's water under the bridge now! There will be fresh eyes seeing the posts on FB etc...so hopefully interest will be renewed! Thank you again for keeping Trixie safe that's the main thing for the time being! Bless you! XXX


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Ang2 , sorry to hear the disappointing news hun, about Trixie's new home. I was wondering how her health is now she is on the BP medication. Any evidence that her sight has improved at all?

Please let us know if there is anything we can send you for Trixie's care, or help you with her vet bills etc.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

chillminx said:


> @Ang2 , sorry to hear the disappointing news hun, about Trixie's new home. I was wondering how her health is now she is on the BP medication. Any evidence that her sight has improved at all?
> 
> Please let us know if there is anything we can send you for Trixie's care, or help you with her vet bills etc.


She is fine in herself, but no obvious signs of her sight returning. But I understand its not a quick fix! The only thing she really needs is a lap and lots of cuddles 

Lets hope someone hears our prayers


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Ang so sorry to hear this too but I have every faith in the PF community that somehow she will find her forever home. Let hope and pray its soon.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no, so sorry - but obviously not the right home for her 

Fingers crossed she finds her people soon .....


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

@Ang2 there seems to be one or two comments asking how she is with other cats. Has she had any interaction with yours in the last couple of weeks? I've just said nobody really knows as her history is a mystery but a lot of cats would be a no no.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lazydays said:


> @Ang2 there seems to be one or two comments asking how she is with other cats. Has she had any interaction with yours in the last couple of weeks? I've just said nobody really knows as her history is a mystery but a lot of cats would be a no no.


She hasn't had any interaction with my cats because of the dogs. She is terrified of them. That's why she is having to stay in one of the guest rooms. I think she could adapt to another calm cat, but dogs shoving their noses in her face is just too daunting for her, because she cant see


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok well of course I'll let you know if anything promising pops up. I suppose it depends on the individual, their home and their pets....my stray boy Fred just wants to be left alone, as long as he has his chair to sleep on you could bring a dog, a cat or probably even an elephant in and he wouldn't look twice at it. Bobby would torment, prod, poke, jump on anything or anyone who enters the room lol! 
Lets hope Triixe can find her forever home very soon x


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> She hasn't had any interaction with my cats because of the dogs. She is terrified of them. That's why she is having to stay in one of the guest rooms. I think she could adapt to another calm cat, but dogs shoving their noses in her face is just too daunting for her, because she cant see


I think it is very traumatic for a blind cat to meet other unfamiliar cats. My boy is the sweetest cat I know but he has attacked from fear on the odd occasions he has unexpectedly met one of my cats he does not live with. His daughter is going to go blind and she lives with him but I hope that will be manageable because they have been together for so long.

I have been worried about Trixie ever since you adopted her. She will need a very understanding owner. It takes a blind cat a long time to get used to new surroundings and they need a very small area first. I think you are right to keep her in one room.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

There was a great Jackson Galaxy episode with an aggressive blind cat which kept attacking the other family cat. He worked wonders by using a variety of floor coverings of different textures so the cat could visualise what was happening around it by listening to the 'noisy' floor. 

I hope she finds a forever home soon and can end her days as a much loved pampered pet. I agree though it would be very risky to put her in a busy home with other pets or very young children. 

Best wishes Trixie  x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am sorry to hear the arrangement has fallen through. I hope she finds somewhere soon.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I wont be around much from tomorrow for a few days as I'll be back in England visiting family. A lady from a rescue offered a permanent rescue place but realises it is not an ideal place for Trixie who really needs a home of her own. She has @Ang2 s email address and is going to make contact just to let you know that the option is there if your situation changes just to offer a safe place for her if it is needed. She is keeping her eyes and ears open and sharing with her contacts and will get in touch with you directly if anything promising arises. In the meantime if any of you could share Trixies post it is on Cats in danger uk, feline network rescue uk and also @sarahecp has shared on Facebook. Hopefully by the time I get back Trixie will have a new home and I wont be tempted to bring back an extra piece of hand luggage


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Always good to know that there is an option if needed. I'm keeping hopeful! Thanks so much LD for all you doing to try and find Trixie a forever home. I'm just so grateful that she's at least safe and well cared for. Keeping everything crossed. xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lazydays said:


> I wont be around much from tomorrow for a few days as I'll be back in England visiting family. A lady from a rescue offered a permanent rescue place but realises it is not an ideal place for Trixie who really needs a home of her own. She has @Ang2 s email address and is going to make contact just to let you know that the option is there if your situation changes just to offer a safe place for her if it is needed. She is keeping her eyes and ears open and sharing with her contacts and will get in touch with you directly if anything promising arises. In the meantime if any of you could share Trixies post it is on Cats in danger uk, feline network rescue uk and also @sarahecp has shared on Facebook. Hopefully by the time I get back Trixie will have a new home and I wont be tempted to bring back an extra piece of hand luggage


I will keep an eye on any interest and let Ang know.

Have a lovely few days away hun, will do you good to have a break and see family. You take care xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks so much. Have a lovely holiday LD x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

So, Ive had an email from the lady who runs the animal rescue. She may have a lady who can foster Trixie. This lady just has one other elderly cat that she is long term fostering for the rescue


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> So, Ive had an email from the lady who runs the animal rescue. She may have a lady who can foster Trixie. This lady just has one other elderly cat that she is long term fostering for the rescue


Oh Hun that sounds like good news. Let us know what happens! I hope it will be the right place for Trixie albeit temporary. This lovely girl needs a good home so badly. Thanks for the update Ang. xxx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

The lady from the rescue messaged to say hopefully the foster lady above will be taking Trixie as soon as the arrangements an be made with Ang2  She has been very helpful, she said Trixie will be under her name so that any vet costs etc will be covered by the rescue and also worst case scenario is that Trixie and the old boy don't get on that Trixie can go to the rescue until a home can be found where she is an only cat. Obviously we will all have fingers and paws crossed that it works out well for both cats but at least we will know she will be safe and we can hound them for updates 

Ang2 I really hope this is a solution that suits everyone and that you are comfortable with. I'm sure it will be hard for you to say goodbye to her, but just remember that if it wasn't for you she wouldn't have had the chance of any future and now she has a chance of happiness in her little bungalow and maybe even a friend! xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you LD. I have the weekend off, so hoping to settle her into her new home, if all goes well. She craves affection and just wants to be cuddled. She so needs someone who can spend time with her  Bless her, yes I will miss her so much.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That is such good news. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww I feel quite teary that Trixie may at last have a home so that she will be happy and poor Ang can have some peace of mind that she is safe and loved! I know she feels terribly guilty and sad having to keep Trixie confined to one room for her own safety and happiness. Bless you Ang you have done a wonderful job! Keeping everything crossed that Trixie and the other cat will be OK together I'm sure Trixie won't feel threatened by just one elderly cat especially if they can have a little of their own space when needed. I have sent some toys and treats for Trixie so she can hopefully take them with her to her new home. Thanks so much LD for your kind efforts finding an alternative for Trixie...it's not been easy! XXX


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Aw a big thank you Soozi  A parcel of goodies arrived today for Trixie, just in time for her going to her new home. Im just packing her things together now for the drive to her new home x


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

awwww good luck Trixie I hope you have a wonderful life in your forever foster xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck Trixie and bless you Ang for getting her this far  xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

OK guys Im setting off now. I have a 2 hour journey and back again! Im soooo excited xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck - I hope all goes well today xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Aw a big thank you Soozi  A parcel of goodies arrived today for Trixie, just in time for her going to her new home. Im just packing her things together now for the drive to her new home x


Awww Ang you and Trixie are more than welcome! I am praying that she will settle easily into her new home I'm sure she will as she seems so easy to please ! a real little darling I hope you will feel happy for her and not get too upset! you did a great job and I'm sure she will always love you for it! Bless you! Please give her lots of loving strokes and kisses from me! Good luck darling Trixie...be happy! XXX








xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> OK guys Im setting off now. I have a 2 hour journey and back again! Im soooo excited xx


Goodbye and Good luck Trixie have a wonderful life! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

This is such good news! Good luck today Hun! Will be thinking of you both  good luck beautiful Trixie, have the wonderful life you deserve xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Gosh, it took much longer than I thought! Its was 7hours round trip! But worth it! Patricia is a wonderful lady with a beautiful home. She has one very quiet elderly cat and she couldn't wait to grab Trixie out of my arms. She cuddled her the whole time I was there, and Trixie was purring for England. Patricia lives in a huge bungalow without any stairs - just perfect for Trixie.

Cried all the way home. Bless you Trixie xxxxxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

And huge thanks to LazyDays who made all this happen xxxxxxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

So happy for you and Trixie!!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ang2 said:


> Gosh, it took much longer than I thought! Its was 7hours round trip! But worth it! Patricia is a wonderful lady with a beautiful home. She has one very quiet elderly cat and she couldn't wait to grab Trixie out of my arms. She cuddled her the whole time I was there, and Trixie was purring for England. Patricia lives in a huge bungalow without any stairs - just perfect for Trixie.
> 
> Cried all the way home. Bless you Trixie xxxxxx


This honesty brought a tear to my eye, I am so happy with this happy ending. You're an angel @Ang2 xx

Good luck in your new home Trixie you beautiful girl xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucky Trixie, sounds like a great start. Well done Ang and LD.


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> Gosh, it took much longer than I thought! Its was 7hours round trip! But worth it! Patricia is a wonderful lady with a beautiful home. She has one very quiet elderly cat and she couldn't wait to grab Trixie out of my arms. She cuddled her the whole time I was there, and Trixie was purring for England. Patricia lives in a huge bungalow without any stairs - just perfect for Trixie.
> 
> Cried all the way home. Bless you Trixie xxxxxx


Felt quite tearful myself just reading that. It sounds a perfect home for her, hope she has a long happy life with Patricia. You should feel very proud Ang you saved her life.

I don't think @lazydays will be online tonight it's her dads party this evening but I'm sure when she's back on she'll be so happy to hear this news.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Awe that's a lovely happy outcome I'm do glad it's turned out so wellx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So glad for Trixie. Great job x.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Made my weekend xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's made me well up!

I'm so pleased everything has worked out so well for the beautiful Trixie  sounds like the perfect forever home she deserves 

Good luck Trixie and well done to @lazydays for making this happen and thanks to you @Ang2 again for being the kind hearted caring person you are, if it wasn't for you I hate to think what would have been.

xxx


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

What a lovely outcome, so happy for Trixie


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

How have I missed this???? She's found her home???

I am absolutely thrilled for Trixie and you Ang. Thank you for everything you did for her and of course LD for finding the rescue. 

Shedding a few happy tears in the HB house this evening. YAaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Gosh, it took much longer than I thought! Its was 7hours round trip! But worth it! Patricia is a wonderful lady with a beautiful home. She has one very quiet elderly cat and she couldn't wait to grab Trixie out of my arms. She cuddled her the whole time I was there, and Trixie was purring for England. Patricia lives in a huge bungalow without any stairs - just perfect for Trixie.
> 
> Cried all the way home. Bless you Trixie xxxxxx


.
I knew you would find it a wrench Hun but think how lovely her life will be! you and LD are angels! I'm just so happy as a day didn't go by when I didn't think about Trixie and you worrying about her. Huge comforting hugs! xxx LD you are amazing! xxx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

So pleased to hear that Trixie has finally found her new home xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've only just seen this, how wonderful for Trixie, it sounds like she liked her new home from the off. It must have been so emotional for you @Ang2, you've had her more than long enough to get attached to her. It sounds like a perfect new home for Trixie


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just ace, amazing job guys. Much love xx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Is Trixie's new Mummy online, hoping to see lots of pics in her new home and plenty of updates.
Glad she's found a lovely place. xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lisa0307 said:


> Is Trixie's new Mummy online, hoping to see lots of pics in her new home and plenty of updates.
> Glad she's found a lovely place. xxx


Im pretty sure we'll get lots of updates and pics


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

touch wood everyone. my connection is terrible but from what I can gather so far so good and apparently trixie is tiny and adorabe


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh wow such fantastic news! This has made my day. I've been thinking about Trixie ever since this thread started. Can't wait for the updates


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@Ang2 @lazydays you've saved a life and made it worth living. Thank you both I think your wonderful x 
@Soozi that was a very kind gift x you know your fab


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so pleased Trixi has a forever home bless her. Hugs for you. I know you built up a huge bond with her. You have done a fantastic job as has lazydays. It's good to know that she was happy in her new home too.

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Ang2 Can't wait to get an update! Hopefully you will receive some photos too! So happy for Trixie. xxx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

looky looky look who it is!!!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Awwwww is that our little girl in her new home?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lazydays said:


> looky looky look who it is!!!!!!
> View attachment 243876


Awwww I'm keeping that pic! How lovely she looks! Is she settling in Ok LD? Thank you so much for posting a photo of her! Little love! :Kiss xxx


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Awww look at that face! She's such a sweetheart. So happy for her right now. :Happy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's made my day!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh Wow! And all snugged up on her LazyDays bed


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello Trixie! You look ever so comfy on your lovely bed!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's just adorable, she is such a pretty girl. A real happy ending, blub blub


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So lovely to see a pic of her all settled, love a happy ending, especially when you think it could all have ended so differently for her


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my Trixi is just beautiful. She looks very happy bless her 

Viv xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

lazydays said:


> looky looky look who it is!!!!!!
> View attachment 243876


Oh my goodness! Looking as beautiful as ever! Such a happy ending, I am so pleased with how this ended up. Thanks for the photo, has made my day very happy after a very stressful one xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

More news today. Trixie has been to see another vet. Her sight will never return! Im gutted. Blindness is definitely due to high blood pressure. If only her owner had done something about it before it was too late........


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's such a shame but cats are so good at coping with everything.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh bless her! I hope she settles in well and copes with her blindness xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> More news today. Trixie has been to see another vet. Her sight will never return! Im gutted. Blindness is definitely due to high blood pressure. If only her owner had done something about it before it was too late........


Awww Hun! that is really sad news but at least she has probably become accustomed to it now and I bet she's really happy in her new home. Blind or sighted she's still a gorgeous girl. I can't write what I feel about the previous owner I would be banned! Love & hugs! XXX


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

sadly I expected as much and its heart breaking that it could have been avoided but you and nobody else can feel bad for something thats out of your control. If you hadn't intervened she may not even be here today or be in awful discomfort with her bp. They are so adaptable, its sad but its ok she can still have a long happy life. Did they mention how she was with the other cat? xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Don't be sad or angry Ang....Trixie found such kindness with you and has now found a wonderful home where she will be safe and loved even without her sight.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lazydays said:


> sadly I expected as much and its heart breaking that it could have been avoided but you and nobody else can feel bad for something thats out of your control. If you hadn't intervened she may not even be here today or be in awful discomfort with her bp. They are so adaptable, its sad but its ok she can still have a long happy life. Did they mention how she was with the other cat? xx


.
She said she is still a little scared of her new surroundings. I know she is getting lots of cuddles and attention though! Wish I could have done more!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> .
> She said she is still a little scared of her new surroundings. I know she is getting lots of cuddles and attention though! Wish I could have done more!


There was nothing else you could have possibly done for her Ang you saved her Hun and gave her love and comfort and she will be fine, of course she will be a little scared but I bet she soon comes round once she has settled in. xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Soozi said:


> There was nothing else you could have possibly done for her Ang you saved her Hun and gave her love and comfort and she will be fine, of course she will be a little scared but I bet she soon comes round once she has settled in. xxx


Thank you hun! My vet said that if it was caught early, there could be an improvement/regain of sight. I was so hopeful for her - in fact, I talked myself into believing she would see again..........


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Thank you hun! My vet said that if it was caught early, there could be an improvement/regain of sight. I was so hopeful for her - in fact, I talked myself into believing she would see again..........


That's why it has upset you so much you were wishing against all odds she would regain her sight Its natural to feel bitterly disappointed Hun. Please keep reminding yourself of the day you took her home from the vet and gave her a chance to enjoy her life...it could have been so different. Hugs! xxx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Awww no Ang there's no way you personally may have caught her sooner and the poor baby is lucky to have been in the right place at the right time to find someone who was willing to give her what she deserves. Honestly by the sounds of her Shes such a beautiful affectionate girl I can't imagine her moving from where she is. A bit of confusion and disorientation is nothing to worry about..it's the hissung,spitting and holy murder you've to worry about. 
How is Louis? Xxxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ohh the beautiful little love  she is still such a beautiful girl and will receive so much love, attention and the loving life she deserves! xx



Ang2 said:


> Thank you hun! My vet said that if it was caught early, there could be an improvement/regain of sight. I was so hopeful for her - in fact, I talked myself into believing she would see again..........


Oh sweetie, there isn't any more you could have done! You did everything and more! You could not have homed her sooner than you did, you were destined to be at that vet and at that time, and because of you Trixie is still here with us, had a loving home with you until she found her new loving home where she will get love, cuddles, lots of treats and a good home  She has been through quite a ride, so will be nervous at first, but she will settle xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so pleased Trixie is selling in her new home. 
Thank you so much Ang and lazydays for getting her there :Happy you have done such a great job. It is unfortunate news about her sight but there was nothing you could do about it 
I'm sure she will have a fantastic life despite her disability


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lazydays said:


> Awww no Ang there's no way you personally may have caught her sooner and the poor baby is lucky to have been in the right place at the right time to find someone who was willing to give her what she deserves. Honestly by the sounds of her Shes such a beautiful affectionate girl I can't imagine her moving from where she is. A bit of confusion and disorientation is nothing to worry about..it's the hissung,spitting and holy murder you've to worry about.
> How is Louis? Xxxx


Awww he's doing really well  Back to his usual mischievous self and riding on my shoulders. Once I fathom this new phone, I will post pictures


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww bless Louis so pleased to hear he's doing so well! You've had so much to think about its no wonder you are feeling so emotional. Take care sweetie. xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Ang2 Hi Hun! I wondered if you had any more updates on Trixie? Has she settled more now! I know it must be difficult and you don't want to pester her owner but I do miss not hearing about her! XXX


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Just spent the afternoon reading through this whole thread. I'm so sorry to hear Trixie won't be getting her sight back, but you have done an amazing job Ang2 (and LD!), I'm so glad she found a home!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

No updates as yet. Im just sending an email now


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> No updates as yet. Im just sending an email now


I hope the lady doesn't mind you asking for updates! Just hoping Trixie has settled a bit more now. Thanks sweetie! xxx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

@Soozi as requested....good and bad news. Trixie has conjunctivitis so has drops for that, the vet believes she is definitely over 8 as she has arthritic changes in her back legs and pain in the front legs. PDSA did not respond to the vets request for her medical notes so she has had more blood tests


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry phone went bananas..... blood tests to determine kidney function. The good news is he is taking her BP meds (when crushed in cream, yum) and is starting to explore her new home a bit more though she does still hide in a corner sometimes. Trixie is sharing her home with another new foster, a 20+ male. He is settling in great and strutting his stuff like the king of the castle. They're not friends but there isn't a problem with them they just stay out of each others way lol


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Damn phone. So, although its not all great, if her blood tests are ok and conjunctivitis clears up it will look a lot better. The fact that shes starting to explore is good, I'd hate to think of her hiding away so hopefully shes gaining confidence and trust


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lazydays said:


> Sorry phone went bananas..... blood tests to determine kidney function. The good news is he is taking her BP meds (when crushed in cream, yum) and is starting to explore her new home a bit more though she does still hide in a corner sometimes. Trixie is sharing her home with another new foster, a 20+ male. He is settling in great and strutting his stuff like the king of the castle. They're not friends but there isn't a problem with them they just stay out of each others way lol


Thanks so much @lazydays for the update! Bless little Trixie I hope they can make her more comfortable with the Arthritis and sort out her eyes, she's had such a hard time! Wishing her lots of love and sending healing vibes. Could you let us know the results of the blood tests please Hun when you can. Thank you again for everything you have done for this lovely girl. XXX


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We wish her well and hope she will be OK.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

The rescue (Paw Prints, Stoke) who have taken Trixie have not asked for anything but I got their info anyway when I was asking for an update for Trixie's fan club  As I said they haven't asked but should anybody wish do donate towards Trixie's ongoing tests and medication their Paypal is [email protected]


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw thanks for the update on Trixie hun. Bit rubbish of the PDSA, not impressed by that. Anyway at least she is getting treated and fingers crossed for good test results xx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah not impressed with pdsa. This is the second time they've bugged me lately. They may have got around to it eventually but they really wanted to know asap as I think some medications can affect the kidneys so would be unsuitable if she already has underlying issues. Obviously they want to get her on whatever is needed to make her possible asap but its totally unnecessary for her to go through the tests again as well as the cost of retesting. Boooooo!


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I haven't spoken to anyone for an update but these popped up on my news feed


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Doesn't she look sweet and contented but then she would, she's on her Lazydays bed


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

She looks so happy and content! Such a lovely, beautiful girly xxx


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks very content.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lazydays said:


> I haven't spoken to anyone for an update but these popped up on my news feed
> View attachment 245960
> View attachment 245961


Awwww Gorgeous Trixie! I do hope you hear some more about how she is settling in! What a little darling! Thanks for the photos LD XXX


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Made my day!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just wonderful!!!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

She looks so content bless her x


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

This is her 20 year old forever foster brother Jasper, I don't think they've had any interaction yet but isn't he lovely too?!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Lovely! Hope homages her welcome. Winter's coming, expect they'll cuddle up together once acceptedeach othe's presence


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww isn't he gorgeous!! So pleased that Trixie is happy now I'm sure they will be fine together soon and Trixie willl soon be snuggling with him. Thanks for the lovely photo of Jasper! xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update. Both cats look happy bless them they are both so beautiful 

Viv xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I feel all warm and fluffy inside


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

lazydays said:


> View attachment 246185
> This is her 20 year old forever foster brother Jasper, I don't think they've had any interaction yet but isn't he lovely too?!


What a beautiful boy! I am so glad Trixie has found her forever home. They both look so happy


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

@Ang2 you'll feel warmer and fluffier in a sec 

I hope this is the last update for a while & no news is good news but of course if any pics pop up on my news feed I'll be sure to share them.

Trixie's conjunctivitis has now cleared up. More good news?

Her blood tests came back just fine, no kidney probs or any other issues. Still want more?

What they thought was arthritis they think was actually just a bit of a numb leg but they have metacam just in case any issue returns.

Finally, Trixie is doing great and moving around a lot more confidently. Her new mum is "smitten" with her and she should not need to see the vet again until she need more blood pressure medication which she is taking like a good girl.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lazydays said:


> @Ang2 you'll feel warmer and fluffier in a sec
> 
> I hope this is the last update for a while & no news is good news but of course if any pics pop up on my news feed I'll be sure to share them.
> 
> ...


Oh that's just wonderful! I nearly peed my pants lol


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lazydays said:


> @Ang2 you'll feel warmer and fluffier in a sec
> 
> I hope this is the last update for a while & no news is good news but of course if any pics pop up on my news feed I'll be sure to share them.
> 
> ...


Awww this is brilliant news! Trixie's new Mum must be a really lovely person! I'm so pleased they are all happy! Thanks LD for the good news!!! XXX







XXX


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh Ang2 the gods bless you your one heck of a wonderful woman


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Resurrecting an old one here but messaged Trixie and her mummy to say happy Xmas and they are both doing wonderfully  xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love hearing updates like this - it’s heartwarming!!

Thank you how wonderful x


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I love hearing updates like this - it's heartwarming!!
> 
> Thank you how wonderful x


Sadly they lost poor Jasper at 21a few months ago but peacefully with no pain. Trixie is literally flying
Because she can't see jumps a couple of feet higher than needed to jump onto nything :')


----------

